# Cherokee



## MSHAIL (Jan 5, 2006)

Any recommendations for using a Jeep Cherokee for residential plowing? I have read information that says they are not good because they do not have a full frame. Just curious because they seem easily available and not that hard to work on.


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

No personal exp. with them, but i have really only heard good things. They have a pseudo frame with rails that makes them much stronger than regular unibody SUV's. The straight 6 is nearly indestructable, and has plenty of power. The 4 speed auto is also pretty strong, and if you do happen to find one with a manual, make sure that is is not the pugot clamshell turd.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I've been using mine on our smaller size lot at work and 3 driveways, it pushes very well for a smaller vehicle. If you can find one with a Selec-trac transfer case you'll like it even more. 0 problems with the Cherokee/Snoway combo so far this year.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*92 Jeep Cherokee*

I have a 92 Jeep Cherokee (not Grand) fully equipped, and put a front hitch mounted Snowbear Flexblade plow on it about a month or so ago. So far after two outings, handled both quite well. First was about 4" last one is being termed the blizzard of '06 due to the 14" or so around here. No problems during that one either. I'm quite pleased with the Cherokee and the plow setup. I'm not a commercial plower, just do some volunteer work and some driveways and I must say, it's much more comfortable than walking behind the old snow blower.

If you'd like to see a pic or two, search this forum for "Flexblade".


----------

